# RX10 power input



## Complexo (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi

I'm Danish and coming to the States for an internship next month. I'd like to buy the Sony RX10 over there as I can save about 40%... However, I'd like to know about the power input from those of you who have the camera. Is it 100-240V and 50-60Hz so that I'd only need a plug converter when I get back to Europe? 

Else I assume I could just buy a European external charger once I get back?


----------



## Dao (Sep 3, 2014)

From what I found on the net, the camera comes with

 								 								 									 									 										AC Adapter AC-UB10 									 								 							
 						 					 				 				   					 						 						 							 							 								 								 									 									 										Micro USB Cable 									 								 							




So the AC adapter that charge the RX10 camera battery is just a AC -> USB type adapter.

Amazon.com : Sony Camera Charger UB10 USB to AC Power Adapter : Camera & Photo

So I am sure you may already have devices in your home now that can charge the RX10 battery.  Besides, according to the spec listed on the above link, input voltage (V)  is 100 - 240 V, 50/60 HZ


----------



## Complexo (Sep 3, 2014)

Dao said:


> From what I found on the net, the camera comes with
> 
> AC Adapter AC-UB10
> Micro USB Cable
> ...



Thank you for your reply Dao! I'm almost positive that you're right. Sony also said the same. What's troubling me is that both dealers on Amazone that sell the camera with a package I want, claim that it's 100V-50Hz only... Both Camera Beach and Focus Camera. But I guess I'll just order it. The worst that could happen is that I'll have to find a converter to buy later.


----------



## Dao (Sep 4, 2014)

The output voltage is DC 5V with MicroUSB plug.   So if the power adapter does not work, just plug the cable to any USB charger or your computer's USB port.


----------

